# Nicholas Sparks - anyone read him? I have questions



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

I've had my kindle for three days, and I'm totally loving it!


Question for you guys. Bear in mind I have seen NONE of the movies that followed some of these.
AUTHOR:
Nicholas Sparks
TITLES:
A Walk to Remember
Message in a Bottle
Nights in Rodanthe 
The Notebook

Two questions-- which title, if any, is the best read? Second, are any of these stories related to each other and require reading in a 
particular order?
Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've only read A Walk To Remember. I liked it, and also liked the movie. There are some differences between the two, but that doesn't matter.

As far as I know, none of his books are related - but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> I've had my kindle for three days, and I'm totally loving it!
> 
> Question for you guys. Bear in mind I have seen NONE of the movies that followed some of these.
> AUTHOR:
> ...


Congrats on your first post iamc and welcome to Kindlboards! Go to the Intro/Welcome boards and tell us more about yourself, where do you live, what type books do you like? Check out The Book Corner and Accessories. We have bookclubs starting in Jan.  Feel free to ask any questions. I haven't read Sparks but I'm sure you will get answers shortly.

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello iamc and welcome! I haven't read any of these, but I have purchased _Message in a Bottle _ and am looking forward to reading it. I don't believe any of these are related and can be read in any order.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi iamc. I have seen Message in a Bottle and A Walk to Remember. Both of these were great movies, but I haven't read the books. I have read 3 or 4 of his books, and they are wonderful. None of them are related, so don't worry about the order you read them. They are all set in North Carolina, and I guess I enjoy them since I live in NC and know a lot of the places talked about.

Oh yes, welcome to the boards and congrats on your new toy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

LR has read them all except _Rodanthe_ I think. She finally got tired of Sparks. I'll call her and try to get her to weigh in.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, you guys totally rock. Thank you for the welcome and the feedback on those books....and for such quick replies.
I'll be spending plenty of time here


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got off the phone with LR.  She'll be offering her opinion soon.

All I can tell you is that they are all unrelated.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> Wow, you guys totally rock. Thank you for the welcome and the feedback on those books....and for such quick replies.
> I'll be spending plenty of time here


We are glad to hear you'll be spending time with us, we have a good time here. It is additive!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

There are tons of Nicholas Sparks bargains on Kindle too (LINK).

Now I'm tempted!

Which ones are the best?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just got off the phone with LR. She'll be offering her opinion soon.
> 
> All I can tell you is that they are all unrelated.


That was sweet of you BJ to call LR for iamc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> That was sweet of you BJ to call LR for iamc.


I'm like a Sweetart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, I have read all of these except "Nights". I have also read _Bend in the Road_. Of these four, I think I liked _The Notebook_ the best. I was drawn to both "Walk" and "Message" for personal reasons. _Walk to Remember_ had a heroine I could relate to and _Message in a Bottle_ had a character named Theresa. (I am always drawn in when I see that spelling. Most people spell it wrong.)

"Notebook" was the best written of the four I have read. IMO, YMMV. I quickly tired of Sparks because he is a bit formulaic and tends to be very sappy. For a similar type of book, I much prefer Robert James Waller's _Bridges of Madison County_. (Which you can get on Kindle for $5.59.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^ Love you.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Yes, I have read all of these except "Nights". I have also read _Bend in the Road_. Of these four, I think I liked _The Notebook_ the best. I was drawn to both "Walk" and "Message" for personal reasons. _Walk to Remember_ had a heroine I could relate to and _Message in a Bottle_ had a character named Theresa. (I am always drawn in when I see that spelling. Most people spell it wrong.)
> 
> "Notebook" was the best written of the four I have read. IMO, YMMV. I quickly tired of Sparks because he is a bit formulaic and tends to be very sappy. For a similar type of book, I much prefer Robert James Waller's _Bridges of Madison County_. (Which you can get on Kindle for $5.59.)


I have read and watched Bridges of Madison County 6 times, it is one of my all time favorite. I think Clint Eastwood and Merryl Strepe (sp?) did a fantastic job in the movie. LR you just reminded me I *must get the Kindle book.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

iamc said:


> I've had my kindle for three days, and I'm totally loving it!
> 
> Question for you guys. Bear in mind I have seen NONE of the movies that followed some of these.
> AUTHOR:
> ...


Welcome, Iamc, you've already experienced some of the best of Kindleboards--we love answering questions. Sometimes we even give the right answers, LOL! Lots of book recommendations here in the Book Corner, free books, bargain books, favorite books! AND we're going to have book clubs starting in January!

Thanks for posting!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Love you.


...and romantic too, you are full of surprises.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Ah, "Bridges"....I had forgotten about that one.

Looks like I'm headed to the store, right from my couch, snicker.

You guys are very kind!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ...and romantic too, you are full of surprises.












*NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> Ah, "Bridges"....I had forgotten about that one.
> 
> Looks like I'm headed to the store, right from my couch, snicker.
> 
> You guys are very kind!


You will be a Kindleholic in no time


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Theresa. (I am always drawn in when I see that spelling. Most people spell it wrong.)


There's another spelling?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, Iamc, you've already experienced some of the best of Kindleboards--we love answering questions. Sometimes we even give the right answers, LOL! Lots of book recommendations here in the Book Corner, free books, bargain books, favorite books! AND we're going to have book clubs starting in January!
> 
> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Betsy


Put down the hat and have a drink.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Didn't Nicholas Sparks follow Robert Waller as an author? There is only one _Bridges of Madison County_. Robert Waller couldn't out do his own book nor, I believe, could Nicholas Sparks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

CS said:


> There's another spelling?


70% of American girls born after 1975 with that name were forced by their birth certificates to spell "Theresa" without the "h."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Put down the hat and have a drink.


Did you see a hat? I didn't see any hats.... Don' need no stinkin' hat to greet people!

Weren't you talking to the wine bottles?



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you see a hat? I didn't see any hats.... Don' need no stinkin' hat to greet people!
> 
> Weren't you talking to the wine bottles?
> 
> ...


They aren't great conversationalists. All they ever say is "O."


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey - I spell my name without the "h" in it. One spelling, I believe is French and the other is Spanish.

Oh well, most people think I am a little weird any way. My husband thinks I am a tech geek because I love tech toys, but Kindra is my favorite.  

By the way, how many posts do I need to be promoted from Dr. Suess, I am tired of green eggs and ham.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Didn't Nicholas Sparks follow Robert Waller as an author? There is only one _Bridges of Madison County_. Robert Waller couldn't out do his own book nor, I believe, could Nicholas Sparks.


There was however a sequel to "Bridges" called _A Thousand Country Roads_. I have read it and while it is not as good as the original, it does answer the question


Spoiler



"How did they live the rest of their lives without each other?"



Hope the spoiler does not ruin "Bridges" for those who have not read it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> There was however a sequel to "Bridges" called _A Thousand Country Roads_. I have read it and while it is not as good as the original, it does answer the question
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ditto, wasn't as good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Hey - I spell my name without the "h" in it. One spelling, I believe is French and the other is Spanish.
> 
> Oh well, most people think I am a little weird any way. My husband thinks I am a tech geek because I love tech toys, but Kindra is my favorite.
> 
> By the way, how many posts do I need to be promoted from Dr. Suess, I am tired of green eggs and ham.


I believe you mean "tec" geek.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Nicholas Sparks, have read 6 or 7 of his books. My favorites are The Guardian and The Rescue. A Walk to Remember is the only movie I watched though. He writes such good books.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

According to a poll on Nicholas Sparks' website the characters from The Notebook are the most popular.  I have read all of his stuff and would have to go with The Notebook as a first read. The Wedding is a sequel to it. I have liked all but one of his books and all I will say is that it is not one of these.


----------



## Cedaaar (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, I have read on my Kindle, three of his books. The Guardian (my favorite so far), The Lucky One, A Bend In The Road, and I'm currently reading The Rescue. I had to change my message. I just finished The Rescue and it was great. I haven't read one of his books yet that wasn't excellent. I hate to admit it, but I haven't finished one of them yet with a dry eye.  

Happy Kindleing


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finishing up The Lucky One and it was a enjoyable fast read.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My second Kindle book was The Lucky One and I enjoyed it so much.  Didn't know Nicholas but told my neice about reading it and she brought me 2 DTB's of his and I read them.  Was hard to read two DTB's with a new Kindle in the house, but I did enjoy them both.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> By the way, how many posts do I need to be promoted from Dr. Suess, I am tired of green eggs and ham.


You'll get promoted at 50 posts. The *Australia* thread is could for chatting (and thus posting). Come join us!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I hated Bridges! Don't shoot me  

I'm just not a big romance reader. BUT I loved The Notebook. Both the movie and book made me cry! So the most accessible of his books would be The Notebook.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

I think I'll read a couple of his...no more than three. (Famous last words, LOL)  It's seems to be evident that he becomes predicatable.
Walk to Remember or The Notebook up first


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I believe you mean "tec" geek.


Thanks for correcting my spelling - I will be more careful.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I've read almost all his books (except for The Lucky One) and I have to say my favorite was The Notebook.  Both the book and the movie.  I guess the Sparks novelty has worn off on me though because now they all seem to be the same...they're blending!


----------

